# Autotrail Water Tanks



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well despite all my moaning I am now the proud owner of an Apache 670G. Bought it from 'oddy' (see previous replies to my post).

I have bought a 25 ltr water container for topping up and also carry a bucket for draining off some waste. Good job this model has a garage for storing them !

Will let you know later if I can live with it or manage to upgrade the tanks.

Trevor


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi Trevor, We have a Cheyenne 696G and from the word go we have been unhappy with the 80 litres of fresh water. What we have done is to fit another 80 litre tank behind the original. We contacted Autotrail and told them of our intention and they sent us the drawing of the fitted tank, we sent it to CAK tanks and they made a tank of the same dimensions. They supplied the fixing kit and all pipes and connectors needed for the job, 2 hours later hey presto 160 litres.
Happy camping 
Pete and Jackie


----------

